# Not to toot my own horn, but...



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I just wanted to throw out to any who might be interested, that I'm hosting a giveaway on my blog! www.lifeatmennageriefarm.blogspot.com  It's my first one to host on here, and the company very sweetly donated the book as a giveaway. With luck, I'll be hosting monthly giveaways on my blog, and this is my November one...


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I just posted on your blog -- what a great idea to have a giveaway, and how lovely your bog site is! Lots of cool info and pictures. Well done!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Why thank you!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Again, 

I have some questions about your blog site -- is it a free one? Is the picture in the background of the mountains your own pic? I'm looking to start my own blog and am wondering how to go about it in such a way that I can personalize the background... Any info would be so helpful


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

Blogspot is free, with tons of great customization! It's my personal favorite!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Yep, what KentuckyGirl said. Blogger is 100% free! My background pic is one of Blogger's choices.  I believe you can use your own photo as a background when using blogger.... Let me check mine real quick and see if I see that option...


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Okey dokey, yes, you can use your own image (such as from your camera) as a background, if you don't like any of Blogger's choices. I don't know how they will look, or anything like that, but that option IS available.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Plus there are a lot of places that have templates you can use with Blogger that are really cute. Shabbyblogs.com is a good resource. 

Personally I like Wordpress, but really both platforms get the job done well. I have more customizable options than the average wordpress user because I self-host/own my own domain.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

^Aye, ShabbyBlog, Cutest Blog on the Block, and -- hmm, a few others! All great places to get a background. My sister uses CBOTB, and this is her fall choice: http://wwwlifethroughmylens-emily.blogspot.com/

I've looked at using wordpress before, but couldn't quite figure it out. :doh: Guess I'm not smart enough for it! LOL.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Huh -- ok, thanks! I didn't see the background you have on my blogger site. All I see are rainy-day, cloudy-day backgrounds, or very plain colors. I would like something prettier and brighter! :shrug: Will check out wordpress, etc.

Anyone know how to upload your own pic on blogspot? (or can you point me to the directions? I can't find it at present...)


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I assume you've already set up your blog then? Log into your Blogger account and it will take you to your dashboard. Click where it says Design. Now click template designer. Choose the "Simple" template. Then click Background over on the left. The default background is "none", click that arrow to bring up the drop-down menu with tons of background choices, as well as the option to upload your own image.

You can also look here: http://shabbyblogs.com/?page_id=5 for lots of cute backgrounds, headers, and buttons, as well as here http://www.thecutestblogontheblock.com/ Each of those sites should have tutorials for installing those backgrounds, headers, templates, etc. on your blog.

Have fun!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What a lovely blog. I LOVE the white skirt and the muck boots... That's pretty much what my girls wear out into the goat pen if I let 'em!

I entered and reposted on FB. I hope you get lots of blog traffic (and I hope I win!!!!)


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Thankee' much! The skirt is actually khaki colored, but I played with the color in the picture so it looks almost white. I posted the original pic below.  

I'm always so worried that no one will enter my giveaways... Last time, I had four people enter, so I was a little hesitant with this one! I will be content, even if I don't get any more entries. What I have now, is more than I had last time!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I posted on your blog and also on facebook, but I don't know how to enter the contest :sigh:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Posting on my blog automatically enters you in the contest.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:stars: I'm in it!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you everyone, for the blogging advice I appreciate it! :thumb: 

I need to get over to FB to enter again too! :laugh: What fun!


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

I posted on your blog, as well!


----------

